# Sticky  Parvo,What it is and What to look for



## KJsChihuahuas

Until the mid 1970s, canine parvo virus was unheard of. Suddenly, it burst upon the scene with a terrible, deadly vengeance. Breeders, kennels, humane shelters and veterinarians across the country were affected. 

Entire litters of puppies died a quick, bloody death. 


Once recognized, research soon found tests to diagnosis and vaccines to prevent the disease. There still isn’t a cure for it. 



Parvo usually hits puppies but older dogs can be susceptible. Puppies usually become sick sometime after five to six weeks of age, the time when the antibodies, from the mother’s colostrums (first milk) wear off. In older dogs, stressed and unvaccinated pets are most commonly affected. 


Parvo virus attacks the dog’s gastro-intestinal track. It produces copious amounts of vomiting, bloody diarrhea, dehydration, and if untreated, death. 


A puppy presented with these symptoms will often be tested for intestinal worms first. If these are not found or if parvo is still suspected, a blood sample may be pulled to check the white cell count. A lowered white count is a common symptom of parvo virus. There are also tests that can be used on the feces. A very small amount is placed on a cotton swab, mixed with a solution and poured into a test device. This device works very similar to a home pregnancy test. It will have a colored control area as well as the results window. Although this test is very sensitive, false negatives can be had when testing occurs during certain stages of the disease. 


There is no actual cure for parvo virus. A dog brought in will be treated systematically. Large amounts of IV fluids will be given for dehydration, a medication for slowing the GI tract will be given in hopes to give the intestines time to heal, another medication my be given for vomiting as well as antibiotics to prevent secondary infections. It must be remembered, that there is no guarantee for the survival of the pet, even with the best of medical care. The average rate for survival with proper care is 80%. 


Some breeds have a better survival rate than others. Often, terriers that looked to be dead upon presentation will pull through where as Rottweillers and Dobermans will not. Von Willebraun’s disease is a common problem with these breeds. It inhibits the clotting factor in a dog’s blood. Without the needed clotting agents, the bleeding from the intestines can prove fatal. 


Treatment for parvo virus is not cheap. It involves hospitalization, many tests that are repeatedly run, IV catheters, liters of fluids, massive amounts of antibiotics and enormous personal care by a veterinarian or a technician. A typical case of parvovirus can cause 10-30 bowel movements and bouts of vomiting in a single day. Usually, one technician will be in charge of care for the infected dog. This is because of the enormous risk of spreading the disease to other pets which may come in during the course of a normal day. 

Parvo can be brought home on your shoes, clothes, hands, car tires. Parvo is infact not an airborne disease it is excreted in the feces of infected dogs, and if someone whether it be human, dog, cat, or bird, etc. steps in it or comes in contact with it, possible contaminating is high. Say for instance a bird picks around in an infected dog feces (which they do) and then flies over into your yard and decides to take a drink out of you dogs water bowl or picks at your dogs food bowl then your dog is at a high risk of that bird leaving the parvovirus in your dogs food bowl. Flies can also carry pravo so getting fly traps is a good idea I recommend a fly trap used for horse stalls.
Parvo virus is highly contagious. It can be spread through saliva, feces and nose-to-nose contact. An example of the virulence of the disease can be seen, by looking at kennels, which allow prospective puppy buyers in. These buyers may check out several kennels in one day, never informing the owners of a litter, that they have looked at and handled other pups. If they inadvertently handled a contagious puppy at the first kennel stop of the day, the prospective buyer can then carry the disease on their hands and clothing to each kennel seen afterwards. It doesn’t matter if they see one or twenty in a day. All are infected. Meter readers and repairmen can walk through a contaminated area in one yard and carry the infection to all the yards he visits afterwards. 


Parvo virus can remain viable in the environment up to six months and there is little an owner can do to eradicate it from the yard. Interiors can be washed with a strong bleach solution to cleanse the home. 


Prevention is the key to keeping a puppy safe from parvo virus. Prevention includes not one but a minimum of four vaccinations. Puppies should receive their first immunization at six weeks, another at nine, a third at twelve and then a final one is given at nine months. 


This schedule must be kept for a pet’s immunity to build correctly. Just because a puppy has had one or two of the vaccinations, complete immunity is NOT in effect. The first dose is a loading dose, the second and third ones actually give the immunity and the fourth dose is a booster. 


If a puppy exhibits a sudden onset of symptoms, including bloody stool, vomiting, diarrhea and lethargy, seek veterinary help immediately. Dehydration can set in and cause death in a matter of hours.


----------



## my3angels

Made this a sticky...great information Lori. Thanx!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

More than welcome!!!! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Thanks
What is lethargy?
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

when they seem tired and weak :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Thanks xx


----------



## Miellie

Geez, that's horrible. I'm going to spring clean the house tonight, just incase!


----------



## Pixiedust

This sounds horrible! 
Thanks for the info, very informative.


----------



## ArtisticImagination

I used to do alot of rescue work with dogs and foster them here at my home. I had a mixed breed puppy that had parvo and let me tell you, its horrible to watch them go through it. I had a mobile vet at the time that used to come right to my house and I got to the point where it was breaking my heart to watch that poor puppy go though that. I took her to a vets office so i didn't have to watch it. 

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

I have seen parvo first hand and it was a very scary thing to witness. Luckily all of our pups survived it.


----------



## 2pups622

great info


----------



## Chica

very useful to know as it explains why a lot of breeders dont let people to view the puppies before they are vaccinated! thank for the info.


----------



## danton

Yes its a nasty one -when it first hit the scene here many breeders suffered horrible losses- most distressing -until it was diagnosed .thank goodness we dont hear much of it here now- but we still need to be vigilant.
with prevention methods i.e vaccs etc -I myself do not let anyone near my pups before they are fully covered, and I shower and change in a different area when I come home from shows or visiting other dog attended functions or other kennels .--very good article thank you.--


----------



## morningsting

Very good article! Thank you so much. I had no idea what Parvo was&this answered all of my questions.

-Amy


----------



## hallow91

Thank you so much for the info. My neighbors got a new puppy shortly after I did. I won't let the puppy into my yard and my puppy into their yard. I know it sounds paranoid but after your article I feel justified. Thanks again. Ginger and Duke


----------



## carachi

i don't really understand how people's dogs can get parvo in this day and age


----------



## Yoshismom

Now with the new strain of Parvo any dog can get it even if older and vaccinated. You can bring both old and new strain home to your pets on your feet as well.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

My friend's brother's dog had parvo and it died a horrible death. The brother kept saying "I don't have the money to take her to the vet" ... it makes me sick he let her die like that.


----------



## Chili-mom

20 years ago I worked for a vet and when we went in with the parvo pups we sprayed our cloths and shoes with a weak bleach mixture before we went back to the regular area. but I can't remember how strong it was? anyone know?


----------



## Darkrose

standard disenfecting solution is a capful to one quart of water I believe


----------



## Mommy2Odin

Thanks. I'm so paranoid about my baby getting parvo.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

It is truly a nasty disease. To give you a rough idea of its virulence, when I worked in a Rescue a litter of 10 puppies, around two months old, (medium sized, mother was a Labrador mix) contracted it. They were treated, (many rescue centres will choose to euthanise) and it cost the rescue an average of £2000 per puppy. Only 2 survived. So that is one in five, even with immediate treatment, hospitalisation etc.


----------



## itsYady

Low energy, sleepy all the time.


----------



## laura2813

Years ago I did Miniature Pinscher rescue and received a liter of pups which soon after one started getting deathly ill. I took him to my vet and he was diagnosed with parvo. IV's were administered and soon after he was sent back home with me for me to care for. I immediately called my breeder friend to get suggestions from her. The best advise I received was to keep the puppy warm by making something like an igloo with a shoebox and towels. Putting a heating pad on the top of the shoebox to help keep the puppy warm. I gave feelings of puréed rice and chicken through a syringe. Water had to be given the same way. The mess they gave me to stop the diarrhea didn't work so I found the best thing was Pepto Bismol. I went through lots of news paper and clorox but in the end he was the best puppy ever!!
A few years later I purchased a yellow lab for my children and shortly after she came home she became sick. She had already received the vaccine so a test would come back positive either way. The vets office told me they didn't think she had parvo and sent me to check out. As I was writing my check my puppy lost major bodily fluid on the floor next to me and just fell over. The vet told me to return her to the back and they would treat. I lost confidence and told her "no thanks"! A woman in the back office heard the conversation and came out and told the vet I had experience treating this and to let me go. I left with my puppy and went into immediate action to keep her warm and hydrated. She pulled through with flying colors and was a wonderful companion for my kids.
With my chi's I don't let them around any other animal, they don't set foot on ground other than their yard and use puppy pads if we travel. It's horrible to watch a dog suffer from this but it can be beat!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

laura2813 said:


> Years ago I did Miniature Pinscher rescue and received a liter of pups which soon after one started getting deathly ill. I took him to my vet and he was diagnosed with parvo. IV's were administered and soon after he was sent back home with me for me to care for. I immediately called my breeder friend to get suggestions from her. The best advise I received was to keep the puppy warm by making something like an igloo with a shoebox and towels. Putting a heating pad on the top of the shoebox to help keep the puppy warm. I gave feelings of puréed rice and chicken through a syringe. Water had to be given the same way. The mess they gave me to stop the diarrhea didn't work so I found the best thing was Pepto Bismol. I went through lots of news paper and clorox but in the end he was the best puppy ever!!
> A few years later I purchased a yellow lab for my children and shortly after she came home she became sick. She had already received the vaccine so a test would come back positive either way. The vets office told me they didn't think she had parvo and sent me to check out. As I was writing my check my puppy lost major bodily fluid on the floor next to me and just fell over. The vet told me to return her to the back and they would treat. I lost confidence and told her "no thanks"! A woman in the back office heard the conversation and came out and told the vet I had experience treating this and to let me go. I left with my puppy and went into immediate action to keep her warm and hydrated. She pulled through with flying colors and was a wonderful companion for my kids.
> With my chi's I don't let them around any other animal, they don't set foot on ground other than their yard and use puppy pads if we travel. It's horrible to watch a dog suffer from this but it can be beat!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my gosh, what an experience you've had! I'm so glad to hear you were able to save your dogs!


----------



## dannbarbery

Parvo is very dangerous to dogs some symptoms to watch out are diarrhea especially if it has blood already, fever, vomiting, and lethargy. If your dog is not eating for 2 days already you have to bring her to the vet to get treated because it's not normal anymore I believe. Your dog will be lucky enough if this is treated early but if not your dog's life might be in danger.


----------



## K8emcgee

my vet told me the same thing the earlier they catch it the more chances of survival they have. he said even if the dog is acting odd and doesn't have diarrhea or vomiting yet if there is any chance or you're unsure if there is to bring them in anyways bc sooner is better. Trust your gut if you think something wrong it could be the case better be safe than sorry if their health gets worse and doesn't improve just take them in.


----------

